
Indonesia restricts WhatsApp, Facebook, Instagram usage following deadly riots - Jetroid
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/22/indonesia-restricts-whatsapp-and-instagram/
======
Jetroid
web.telegram.org is also blocked since 30 minutes ago. Unsurprising given that
they blocked all access to Telegram in 2017. [1]

[1] [https://mashable.com/2017/07/17/telegram-blocked-
indonesia/](https://mashable.com/2017/07/17/telegram-blocked-indonesia/)

